# Happy Birthday Knyfeknerd



## Von blewitt (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris, hope you and the family have a great day.
I'll have a beer for you after work.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## pleue (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday man hope to meet you someday!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris! :hoot:


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey, Happy Birthday Mr Knerd


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday Chris!!! Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Please post pics of the birthday gift knife you buy for yourself.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 1, 2015)

lus1:


WildBoar said:


> Happy Birthday! Please post pics of the birthday gift knife you buy for yourself.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday.

k.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2015)

Have a great birthday Chris!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris!!


----------



## Seth (Apr 1, 2015)

Yo


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Big Daddy Knerd


----------



## cclin (Apr 1, 2015)

:hbday:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Hope you are having fun,

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Buddy. What a day, birthday and the Red Sox are tied for first place.:cool2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone! No new knives to report, sorry to disappoint.


----------

